# Wanting To Puchase First Travel Trailer



## rives35 (Feb 1, 2005)

My wife and I are wanting to buy our first travel trailer. We have been looking around and have found that we like the 28BH-S. We don't have children at this time but we want to plan ahead. I would like some opinions on this model if anyone is willing. Also, I have been quoted 20K MSRP. Does this sound like fair market value? I would really like to buy locally (Dallas/Fort Worth). Has anyone seen or heard of a better price that I can use for bargaining? Thank you in advance.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Rives:

And welcome to the site. I'll go ahead and throw in my obviously biased support for the 28BHS







We have had ours for a little over a year and spent about 30 nights in it so far.

After all this time we still can't see the need to upgrade to a different unit, and that's WITH our two small children. For just the two of you it will be a dream. This model has a very roomy and open floorplan that we are always comfortable in.

The 28BHS tows straight and true, and behaves itself very well on the highway. We pull it with our 1/2 ton Suburban and are using the Reese Dual Cam sway control system. I can literally forget it's back there sometimes.

As to pricing, our 2004 had a list price of 23,500 and we bought it for 25% off list. And that included the freight charge from Indiana to California and the dealer prep fee. This price did not include sales tax, the hitch, brake controller and installation labor. I would absolutely not pay $20,000 for this unit unless you have hit the lotto and don't care









Best of luck with whatever you decide


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!!! action

Ditto what Jim said. We love ours. Have had grown kids in it, our neighbors in it, the floorplan worked perfect for us. Plus the whole rig can be used while travelling without putting out the slide. You can stop and nap on the bed or use the toilet.

Our 2004 pricing from Upstate New York went, 17000 for the camper - 3000 trade-in for a 14000 net.

Make sure of your tow vehicle capacities prior to buying. And get a good hitch and spend some time tuning it.

You will love the floorplan for many years down the road.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rives35,

Good luck on your purchase. I don't have the 28 Bunkhouse but have the 26 RS (quad bunks, no slide). I like it but think the slide would be nice.

Where did you get your price? I bought mine at FunTime in Cleburne. Didn't have to pay MSRP, either, and they threw in the hitch.

There's a new FunTime in Denton. Might check there, too.

Good luck and hope to see you on the road in your new Outback!

BTW, since there seems to be more and more Texas Outbackers, we need to get together.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I wasn't aware that RVWholesalers was selling the Outback line up, I don't see it on the site but I know things are always changing there.

Usually I look to Lakeshore RV for the lowest posted price on the Internet, but they don't have that unit in stock to check on right now.

If you are comparing one brand to another it can be hard on the price. I know last year RVWholesalers sold one by Gulfstream I think. But the unit had just started production so there wasn't away to see the unit. I try to avoid 1st year units when I can.

To compare prices with the toy hauler I am looking at now I have been on RVTraderOnline.com and searching various sites and even ebay to find low prices points. That gives me some idea, I've then contacted dealers within a reasonable driving distance and gotten quotes. I am not working with my local dealer, and was able to tell him where he needs to be.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

We looked at the 28BH-S and really liked it but in the end went with the 28RS-S because we wanted the extra bunks.

What became normal for us was our kids desire to bring along friends whenever we went camping. After spending too many years in a pop-up we were determined to find a floor plan that would allow for the extra kids without having to use the couch or dinette for sleeping.

With the extra bunks the kids can have their own "room" and I can either stay up late or get up early and have full use of the couch and dinette.

If we never had the extra stow aways the 28BH-S would be a great fit.


----------

